# Looking for plow service in Wauconda IL



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a customer who I plow their driveway for in Algonquin and they own a restaraunt in Wauconda so he's looking for someone to plow a driveway in front of the restaraunt. Please respond with a phone number if you can service this account and I'll give you an address so you can give him a quote.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Call Joel Bruce @ 847.561.7925 tell him Eric Koehler told you to call.


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

If you still have a need for this location. Contact Rey @ 847 800-7791


----------



## ezy11 (Feb 5, 2008)

Maloney Landscaping 847 726 8080


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I forwarded all three names and numbers to my customer.


----------

